# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  ما هي الكلمات التي تلقاها آدم عليه السلام من ربه.

## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو إفادتي بالكلمات التي تلقاها سيدنا آدم عليه السلام من ربه الواردة في سورة البقرة؟
{‏فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات‏}‏.

----------


## العاصمية

هي قوله (قلا ربنا ظلمنا أنفسنا وإن لم تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكنن من الخاسرين).
-الأعراف 23 -

----------


## النووى الصغير

مع ملاحظة ان فى قراءة بن كثير نصب ادم ورفع كلمات

----------


## حسين المولوي

جوابك في غير محله. أخي الكريم.

----------


## النووى الصغير

اخى الكريم حسين انا فقط اردت ان اذكر لطيفة متعلقة بالاية فى علم القراءات
اما عن الكلمات التى تلقاها ادم فسوف انقل لكم ماذكره المفسرون

قال الحافظ بن كثير

قيل: إن هذه الكلمات مفسرة بقوله تعالى:
*{ قَالاَ رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَآ أَنفُسَنَا وَإِن لَّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ ٱلْخَـٰسِرِين   }*
[الأعراف: 23] وروي هذا عن مجاهد وسعيد بن جبير وأبي العالية والربيع بن أنس والحسن وقتادة ومحمد بن كعب القرظي وخالد بن معدان وعطاء الخراساني وعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم. وقال أبو إسحاق السبيعي عن رجل من بني تميم قال: أتيت ابن عباس، فسألته ما الكلمات التي تلقى آدم من ربه؟ قال: علم شأن الحجـ وقال سفيان الثوري عن عبد العزيز بن رفيع، أخبرني من سمع عبيد بن عمير، وفي رواية قال: أخبرني مجاهد عن عبيد بن عمير، أنه قال: قال آدم: يا رب خطيئتي التي أخطأت شيء كتبته علي قبل أن تخلقني، أو شيء ابتدعته من قبل نفسي؟ قال: «بل شيء كتبته عليك قبل أن أخلقك» قال: فكما كتبته علي فاغفر لي، قال: فذلك قوله تعالى: { فَتَلَقَّىٰ ءَادَمُ مِن رَّبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ } وقال السدي عمن حدثه عن ابن عباس: فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات، قال: قال آدم عليه السلام: يا رب ألم تخلقني بيدك؟ قيل له: بلى، ونفخت فيّ من روحك؟ قيل له: بلى، وعطست، فقلت: يرحمك الله، وسبقت رحمتك غضبك؟ قيل له: بلى، وكتبت علي أن أعمل هذا؟ قيل له: بلى، قال: أرأيت إن تبت هل أنت راجعي إلى الجنة؟ قال: نعم. وهكذا رواه العوفي وسعيد بن جبير وسعيد بن معبد عن ابن عباس بنحوه، ورواه الحاكم في مستدركه من حديث ابن جبير عن ابن عباس، وقال: صحيح الإسناد، ولم يخرجاه، وهكذا فسره السدي وعطية العوفي. وقد روى ابن أبي حاتم ههنا حديثاً شبيهاً بهذا، فقال: حدثنا علي بن الحسين بن إشكاب، حدثنا علي بن عاصم عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة عن الحسن عن أبي بن كعب، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* " قال آدم عليه السلام: أرأيت يا رب إن تبت ورجعت، أعائدي إلى الجنة؟ "* قال: نعم، فذلك قوله: { فَتَلَقَّىٰ ءَادَمُ مِن رَّبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ } وهذا حديث غريب من هذا الوجه، وفيه انقطاع. وقال أبو جعفر الرازي عن الربيع بن أنس عن أبي العالية في قوله تعالى: فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه، قال: إن آدم لما أصاب الخطيئة، قال: أرأيت يا رب إن تبت وأصلحت؟ قال الله: إذاً أدخلك الجنة، فهي الكلمات. ومن الكلمات أيضاً:
*{ رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَآ أَنفُسَنَا وَإِن لَّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ ٱلْخَـٰسِرِين   }*
[الأعراف: 23] وقال ابن أبي نجيح عن مجاهد أنه كان يقول في قول الله تعالى: فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه، قال: كلمات: اللهم لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك، رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي إنك خير الغافرين، اللهم لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك، رب إني ظلمت نفسي فارحمني إنك خير الراحمين، اللهم لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك، رب إني ظلمت نفسي فتب علي إنك أنت التواب الرحيم. 
قال الامام القرطبى

وٱختلف أهل التأويل في الكلمات؛ فقال ٱبن عباس والحسن وسعيد بن جبير والضحاك ومجاهد هي قوله:
*{ رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَآ أَنفُسَنَا وَإِن لَّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ ٱلْخَاسِرِينَ }*
[الأعراف: 23]. وعن مجاهد أيضاً: سبحانك اللَّهُمَّ لا إلٰه إلاّ أنت ربّي ظلمتُ نفسي فاغفر لي إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم. وقالت طائفة: رأى مكتوباً على ساق العرش «محمد رسول الله» فتشفّع بذلك، فهي الكلمات. وقالت طائفة: المراد بالكلمات البكاء والحياء والدعاء. وقيل: الندم والاستغفار والحزن. قال ٱبن عطية: وهذا يقتضي أن آدم عليه السلام لم يقل شيئاً إلا الاستغفار المعهود. وسئل بعض السلف عما ينبغي أن يقوله المذنب؛ فقال: يقول ما قاله أبواه: { رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَآ أَنفُسَنَا } الآية. وقال موسى:
*{ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَٱغْفِرْ لِي }*
[القصص: 16]. وقال يونس:
*{ لاَّ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ }*
[الأنبياء: 87]. وعن ٱبن عباس ووهب بن مُنَبِّه: أن الكلمات «سبحانك اللّهُمّ وبحمدك، لا إلٰه إلا أنتَ عملتُ سوءاً وظلمتُ نفسي فاغفر لي إنك خير الغافرين، سبحانك اللّهُمّ وبحمدك، لا إلٰهَ إلا أنتَ عملتُ سوءاً وظلمتُ نفسي فتُبْ عليّ إنك أنت التواب الرحيم». وقال محمد بن كعب هي قوله: لا إلٰهَ إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك، عملتُ سوءاً وظلمتُ نفسي فتُبْ عليّ إنك أنت التوّاب الرحيم. لا إلٰهَ إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك، عملتُ سوءاً وظلمتُ نفسي فٱرحمني إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم. لا إلٰه إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك عملتُ سوءاً وظلمتُ نفسي فٱرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين، وقيل: الكلمات قوله حين عطس: «الحمد لله». والكلمات: جمع كلمة؛ والكلمة تقع على القليل والكثير. وقد تقدم.

والله تعالى اعلم

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على التوضيح والإفادة.

----------


## زكريا الأنصاري

إذا كان الكلام مفيد، غير خارج عن الموضوع، فهو في محله.
وكلكم مشكورين
جزاكم الله خير.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وهذا للفائدة:
http://majles.alukah.net/t162418/#post863287

----------

